# New Beardie Canyon viv design



## Draig (Oct 4, 2010)

Well Guys this is my first go at making a viv background so go easy on me :notworthy:
First my lovely OH buys me a viv for my B'day (Thank you,luv ya babes)








Next after collecting polystyrene of every one I know, Meassure the viv and make the back wall and sides. Did this by slicing out bits of poly with a craft knife 








Then making a climbing wall out of poly first joining it together with coctail sticks before gluein








Next a trip to my local water gardens to buy a background (ment for fish tanks!! but hey it works)








Then the fanastic OH gets me a guard and fits it for me :flrt:








Then I make a basking area under the guard and get to work with my lighter on the poly (thank you Becky W) by doing this it gives a natural shape to the rocks and gets rid of the edges. But dont leave it in the same place to long as it goes on fire quick!!! (as I found out the hot way :blush








Sorry forgot to photo next bit!! put two layers of grout on, then mixed emulsion paint with the grout for the 2nd two
























when that had dried set to work on the arty bit! to try and get it to match the background
























Next bit mixed 1 part water to 3 parts PVA and mixed in some play sand, It will dry clear really!!!








well thats as far as iv got x thanks for reading x


----------



## Willz0r2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

Looks awesome!! Really impressed with the painting - very natural looking rock.

Congrats!


----------



## Draig (Oct 4, 2010)

Willz0r2010 said:


> Looks awesome!! Really impressed with the painting - very natural looking rock.
> 
> Congrats!


Thank you :blush:
Saw your jungle thread that was fantastic (mite copy that when I get my crestie)


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

thats ace!!!


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

looking good


----------



## Nymphaea (Jan 11, 2011)

That's looking really great!

[But just be aware that when burned polystyrene produces polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons (causes cancer), carbon soot (also can cause cancer), and carbon monoxide which is poisonous.]

​


----------



## Draig (Oct 4, 2010)

Nymphaea said:


> That's looking really great!
> 
> [But just be aware that when burned polystyrene produces polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons (causes cancer), carbon soot (also can cause cancer), and carbon monoxide which is poisonous.]


 
Yes sorry I should have put that :blush:
When burning stand outside and put a mask on, also can be easier to use one of those oven lighers you can get further away from it then.

Thanks for nice comments guys x


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

That looks lovely, well done  I really must get something that lives in a viv so I an flex my crafty skills!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Ahhhhh!! Great to see you giving it a go hun! Seriously it's looking great! And your have the pleasure of knowing that the work is all down to you and being creative :no1:


----------



## MightyMouse (Jan 28, 2011)

Thats looking really cool. gonna start my own an a few days or so now i have a unit to use, cant wait to get it started... Whats the upturned tube for on the right hand side?


----------



## Draig (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello again, right final bits done :2thumb:

When the PVA and sand dry it feels more like rock and when the light hits it, it sparkles (tricky to show on pics) 

















Now add the decoration and DA DAH xx

























So it looks like this, just waiting for the new tenant's









Thanks for looking xx


----------



## Nymphaea (Jan 11, 2011)

Fan-bliddy-tastic! :no1:


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

I love that tip about the PVA and playsand! Would that mix be okay to use for Leos do you know? (i.e. wouldn't be too rough on them)


----------



## SirSlithers (May 8, 2010)

Recluso said:


> I love that tip about the PVA and playsand! Would that mix be okay to use for Leos do you know? (i.e. wouldn't be too rough on them)


It will be fine for leo's in fact Draig will be making one of these for my gecko when she get's her arse in gear : victory:


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

that looks so good, the close ups look like real rock, go you !


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

Swain86 said:


> that looks so good, the close ups look like real rock, go you !


I know right? I was amazed at those closeups!


----------



## SirSlithers (May 8, 2010)

Swain86 said:


> that looks so good, the close ups look like real rock, go you !


*ahem* I made some of those rocks *ahem*

Disclaimer: When I say made, I actually mean slept on the couch while Becky spent ages lovingly handcrafted each individual piece. Although I did wake up occasionally to complain that tea was late or my glass was empty. 

It look's fantastic sweetheart, I can't believe the transformation from that empty viv we picked up. Trust me people, this looks even better in person. The photo's truely don't do it justice.


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

looks awesom. the more of these i see, the more i am dispapointed with the paint work on my own. might have to try repaint it.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Draig said:


> Hello again, right final bits done :2thumb:
> 
> When the PVA and sand dry it feels more like rock and when the light hits it, it sparkles (tricky to show on pics)
> image
> ...


 
*OMG!!! That looks totally amazing!! *
*You deserve a 5 star badge hunny!!. See I told you! You can do anything now!! I bet your gonna do another one! Muwhahaaaa!! Go on!......Do it!!....Pick up the poly and the knife!....I can see you twitching! :lol2:*


----------



## jetsmart1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Dont want to hijack but this is what i came up with today,










not sure how to stick my rocks together though will cocktail sticks hold it or will i need to glue it together?


----------



## SirSlithers (May 8, 2010)

jetsmart1 said:


> Dont want to hijack but this is what i came up with today,
> 
> image
> 
> not sure how to stick my rocks together though will cocktail sticks hold it or will i need to glue it together?


I know Draig used cocktail sticks originally, as i slept through the next bit I haven't got a clue :lol2:


----------



## jetsmart1 (Feb 7, 2011)

glue gun has worked a treat, found with sticks the thing kept falling apart haha


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Your need to stick them together mate. I use multi purpose silicone sealant from homebase. And leave it for a day to dry and then grout.


----------



## Draig (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you guys :notworthy: you have all made me smile and yes I am twitching Becky :blush: have just bought an exo'terra so I may have to do a jungle theme next!! 

And thank you Mr Slithers!! you wont be sleeping through that one xx


----------



## deevtec (Mar 31, 2010)

Lovin it my next build is gonna be a rock style 1


----------



## jetsmart1 (Feb 7, 2011)

do you think its worth getting matt varnish for homemade things in a corn snake viv 0r should pva be sufficient?


----------



## DrChino (Aug 23, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

jetsmart1 said:


> do you think its worth getting matt varnish for homemade things in a corn snake viv 0r should pva be sufficient?


Yeah I use Polyvine matt finish varnish and it's great stuff.


----------



## jetsmart1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Becky Wheeler said:


> Yeah I use Polyvine matt finish varnish and it's great stuff.


where would be the best place to find this, or something similar, preferably cheap as i have serious lack of funds!

someone should donate me some really :lol2:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

LOL here's a link mate, A bottle should last you ages!. As it's cheaper than the DIY shops.

I get mine off ebay....

POLYVINE DECORATORS VARNISH - DEAD FLATT MATT - 500MLS on eBay (end time 12-Feb-11 19:14:47 GMT)


----------



## jetsmart1 (Feb 7, 2011)

thanks chick


----------



## SirSlithers (May 8, 2010)

Well folks Draig has been at it again, watch this space for the next revamp......


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

*I'm waiting!* :lol2:


----------



## Draig (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello again guys, this one aint as good sorry. No before pics :blush: got carried away. But this is my revamped viv xx




























Next is a crestie viv xx


----------



## keribird85 (Jan 18, 2011)

That looks awsome. I could never get mine looking like that :2thumb:


----------



## DeanDavies (Feb 19, 2011)

Really Really good work !! :no1:


----------



## Draig (Oct 4, 2010)

keribird85 said:


> That looks awsome. I could never get mine looking like that :2thumb:


Thank you :notworthy:

And Im sure you could just let the creative you out, even if it goes a bit wrong (as mine did) its only polystyrene which you can just re-shape, and if you dont like the painting just go over it (in my case time and time again) Go for it .. you no you want to


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Now I like that one! Looks awesome hun!


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

It looks brilliant! How did you get the big rock at the back to look wavy?


----------



## Draig (Oct 4, 2010)

its just big junks cut out of the poly, then more stuck on to make the shelf xx


----------



## CatB (Apr 26, 2008)

That's truely awesome! :notworthy:

Daft question but how do you grout it? I've used grout for tiling and it was pretty thick stuff (almost like soft plasticine) yours looks more like it was painted on - do you make it up much thinner or just painstakingly spread it out thinly trying not to break up the polystyrene whilst you work?


----------



## Draig (Oct 4, 2010)

CatB said:


> That's truely awesome! :notworthy:
> 
> Daft question but how do you grout it? I've used grout for tiling and it was pretty thick stuff (almost like soft plasticine) yours looks more like it was painted on - do you make it up much thinner or just painstakingly spread it out thinly trying not to break up the polystyrene whilst you work?


Not daft at all : victory: I mix it with water until it is the same consistency as paint, then I mix paint with it x


----------



## SirSlithers (May 8, 2010)

Draig said:


> Not daft at all : victory: I mix it with water until it is the same consistency as paint, then I mix paint with it x


While me and the dog sleep :zzz: We are male and have short attention span's.


----------



## Draig (Oct 4, 2010)

sir slithers said:


> While me and the dog sleep :zzz: We are male and have short attention span's.


For being cheeky!! 










payback :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

